
Ask HN: Shifting from Security Consulting to pure development - niyikiza
How would one break into pure SRE roles after 4 years in cybersecurity consulting (network securtity).
======
richardknop
It might be hard as you need a demonstrable development experience. I'd assume
most network security consultants don't really have that. Either have some
open source projects on GitHub that demonstrate you are an actual programmer
and can write decent code or get some development perm job (doesn't need to be
SRE necessarily) for couple of years to build that experience.

